# 1st racing downpipe



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DOBSIN said:


> I have been waiting for the zzp downpipe to come back in stock for the 2014 1.4. While looking this morning a pipe that looks almost identical popped up. I thought it was a zzp but it was not. The brand is “1st racing”. Has anybody heard or had experience with this brand?


Never heard of them. All I found was a turbo core and wastegate. Do you have a link?



cruze | eBay



You could also ask @[email protected] when they will have them back in stock. BNR is one of our supporting vendors.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I should have a used ZZP downpipe for sale soon.


----------



## Syclone538 (Sep 20, 2021)

ZZP has them on ebay for $1250. I think fed gov is working on eliminating stuff like that, and it's caused some panic.










ZZPerformance 2011-15 Chevy Sonic Cruze 1.4T Tubular o2 Housing Exhaust Pipe | eBay


When you buy our products you will never have problems with future upgrades. We specialize in Chevy Cobalts, HHR's, Saturn Redlines, GM 3800 engines, etc. We at ZZPerformance are always here to design the best product available on the market at an affordable price without sacrificing quality.



www.ebay.com


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Syclone538 said:


> ZZP has them on ebay for $1200. I think fed gov is working on eliminating stuff like that, and it's caused some panic.


They put it that high when they are out of stock so people dont buy them. It will go down when its back in stock. Dont ask me why they do that, but they arent the only ones.


----------



## DOBSIN (Oct 21, 2021)

Bolt on Exhaust Pipe 2.5" Stainless Steel for Chevy Cruze Sonic 1.4L Turbo 11-15 | eBay


Exhaust front pipe for 11-15 Chevy Sonic Cruze 1.4l. Fits: 2011-15 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo engines. Fits old body style 2016's also, but not the 2nd Generation Cruze. 2012-16 Chevy Sonic 1.4L Turbo engines.



www.ebay.com


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

That looks like some ZZP knock off ****. I personally would either wait tell ZZP or BNR has them back in stock and buy something that is proven to fit our vehicles. Just my thinking though


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Syclone538 said:


> ZZP has them on ebay for $1250. I think fed gov is working on eliminating stuff like that, and it's caused some panic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They raised the price to keep from relisting when they are back in stock. Relisting is a pain.


----------



## DOBSIN (Oct 21, 2021)

That’s the direction I’m leaning. I was just wondering if anybody has experience with them. I messaged the company about a warranty and they said it only came with a 6 months parts quality guarantee


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

DOBSIN said:


> That’s the direction I’m leaning. I was just wondering if anybody has experience with them. I messaged the company about a warranty and they said it only came with a 6 months parts quality guarantee


For an aftermarket exhaust component with a flex pipe that a decent warranty.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty sure the ZZP ones are made in China, so it could be their OEM.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

landrystephane92 said:


> Pretty sure the ZZP ones are made in China, so it could be their OEM.


The materials may come from China but, ZZP welds everything in MI.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Not true, you can find the commercial invoices as anything coming from overseas on a container ship is public record. They list all the different downpipes and everything. And the city matches up to where zzp gets them from. It's probably their supplier selling them since I doubt zzp is buying them anymore with the epa being the way they are. We stopped selling ours completely.


----------



## Ozzy1584 (10 mo ago)

I purchased one last night. I just got my Cruze a few days ago, and I would like to help open her up a little bit,but with no one else having any in stock for the $200 I think it was I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a gently used one for sale


----------



## Ozzy1584 (10 mo ago)

I just installed the 1st racing today, and it looks very similar to the zzp the welds looked nice, and clean. Seems to be a well made product. It would be nice if it came with the new turbo band clamp, and gasket,but I already had a new clamp, and reused the old gasket. Can definitely hear that turbo now.


----------



## ballaimpalass (2 mo ago)

JLL said:


> I have a gently used one for sale
> 
> View attachment 296921


Is this still available?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

ballaimpalass said:


> Is this still available?


No. I sold it pretty quickly earlier this year.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

Seems that the 1st Racing one isn't available anymore... $600 for the ZZP one on ebay is pretty steep.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Glad I got my ZZP one when it was still available. Good luck! 🖖


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Glad I got my ZZP one when it was still available. Good luck! 🖖


I may just wait for a catted one. I like HFC more than test pipes unless I want to add a second larger in-line cat further down the exhaust to keep it from smelling like fuel.


----------



## Hot Shot (10 mo ago)

I got this today in the mail. Not listed as a 1st Racing but close to it.
There's a seller on eBay selling a upgraded turbo (V2 F41C) with a downpipe. He also has the catless ZZP style midpipe listed.
Anyway, I just sent him a message asking if he can sell just the pipe and he said sure. 
We worked out a PayPal transaction and I paid with shipping to Canada, less than what ZZP is asking and they offered free shipping in the US if I recall.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

Hot Shot said:


> View attachment 300236
> 
> I got this today in the mail. Not listed as a 1st Racing but close to it.
> There's a seller on eBay selling a upgraded turbo (V2 F41C) with a downpipe. He also has the catless ZZP style midpipe listed.
> ...


V2 is what? 

The guy just had one downpipe right?


----------



## Hot Shot (10 mo ago)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm under the impression that the V2 is a upgraded turbo made by ZZP? As they now list the V3 currently on their site.
There are more V2 and pipe combos available through his store. So probably has a stock of just the downpipes.

Upgraded Billet Turbocharger F14C W/ Exhaust Front Pipe For Chevy Cruze LT 1.4l


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

Hot Shot said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm under the impression that the V2 is a upgraded turbo made by ZZP? As they now list the V3 currently on their site.
> There are more V2 and pipe combos available through his store. So probably has a stock of just the downpipes.
> 
> Upgraded Billet Turbocharger F14C W/ Exhaust Front Pipe For Chevy Cruze LT 1.4l


So maybe this is their OEM selling the original parts since I think [email protected] said that the ZZP turbo is made in China.


----------



## Cnt90 (1 mo ago)

Hot Shot said:


> View attachment 300236
> 
> I got this today in the mail. Not listed as a 1st Racing but close to it.
> There's a seller on eBay selling a upgraded turbo (V2 F41C) with a downpipe. He also has the catless ZZP style midpipe listed.
> ...


How much was he able to do for just the pipe?


----------



## Hot Shot (10 mo ago)

Price was $200 shipped to lower 48. I paid more due to shipping to Canada. 
Best to msg the seller on eBay and get updated price though.


----------



## Cnt90 (1 mo ago)

Hot Shot said:


> Price was $200 shipped to lower 48. I paid more due to shipping to Canada.
> Best to msg the seller on eBay and get updated price though.


Thanks! I sent him a message this morning but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

Cnt90 said:


> Thanks! I sent him a message this morning but haven't heard back yet.


Let me know if you do, I should be interested once my transmission issue is sorted.


----------



## Cnt90 (1 mo ago)

Jimster480 said:


> Let me know if you do, I should be interested once my transmission issue is sorted.


$240 shipped in the US is what he said i offered $200 and waiting to hear back. It looks like he has 8 of the kits in stock.


----------



## bpeterson240 (Dec 10, 2021)

So is ZZP redesigning their downpipe to include a cat or did they just completely discontinue it for good?


----------

